# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Φούρνος & Εστία > [Neff] κουζίνα εντ. mega 1644 N

## elelutsu

Καλησπέρα. Θέλω την συμβουλή σας μιας και έχω κουζίνα Εντ Neff 1644 κ ξαφνικά σταμάτησε να λειτουργεί. Αρχικά γύρισα τον διακόπτη στην κλασική λειτουργία του φούρνου κ δεν έκανε τίποτα..σαν να ήταν νεκρός....στην τρίτη θέση λειτουργούσε μόνο το γκριλ και καποια προγράμματα και μετά από δύο τρεις προσπάθειες τώρα λειτουργεί μόνο το γκριλ...τι μπορεί να ευθύνεται για την βλάβη κ πως μπορω να το φτιάξω? Αρχίζω να πιστεύω οτι σπίτι είναι στοιχειωμένο...χάλασε το ψυγείο...το λάστιχο από το πλυντήριο ρούχων..η τηλεόραση ξαφνικά έχει διπλή εικόνα κατά το άνοιγμα κ φτιάχνει μετά από λίγο κ τώρα ο φούρνος...:p 
Σας ευχαριστώ....

----------


## diony

Αν είναι με ηλεκτρονικό καντράν ,δοκίμασε  να  κατεβάσεις την ασφάλεια που  τροφοδοτει τη συσκευή για 1-2 λεπτά και  αφού την ανεβάσεις πάλι ,ξαναρύθμισε την ώρα , και ξαναδοκίμασε ,διάβασε και τις οδηγίες χρήσης

----------


## elelutsu

Σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση...
Δυστυχώς δεν έφτιαξε. Τηλεφώνησα στην αντιπροσωπεία και μου είπαν ότι μάλλον είναι η πλακέτα η οποία έχει κόστος 180€ συν τον τεχνικό άλλα 60€. ..Μου φαίνονται παρά πολλΑ κ θέλω να δω εάν υπάρχει ιμητασιον πλακέτας...
Μήπως γνωρίζεις?

----------


## nyannaco

Αν πιάνουν τα χέρια σου, κατέβασε την ασφάλεια της κουζίνας στον πίνακα και προσπάθησε να φτάσεις στην πλακέτα, να την βγάλεις, να τη φωτογραφήσεις όσο πιο καλά μπορείς και από τις δύο πλευρές και να ανεβάσεις τις φωτογραφίες. Αν είσαι τυχερός θα είναι κάτι απλό (π.χ. σκασμένος πυκνωτής) που θα είναι εμφανές.

----------


## diony

Πολύ φοβάμαι πως είναι πολύ δύσκολο μέχρι ακατόρθωτονα βρεις σε ιμητασιον
Αν επρόκειτο για μηχανικό επιλογέα , μηχανικό  θερμοστάτη , αντίσταση ,εστία κ.λ.π. υπάρχουν σχεδόν όλα 
Μήπως ισχύει ακόμη η εγγύηση της αντιπροσωπείας?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Δώσε το E-Nr να δούμε τι μαραφέτι είναι αυτό.
http://www.neff-eshop.com/eshop/neff...uid=0000100000

http://www.neff-eshop.com/eshop/neff...uId=0000008021

----------


## elelutsu

Το 
E-Nr είναι Ε1644NOGR
Δύσκολο να το βγάλω φωτογραφια...μάλλον αυτό θα ήταν εύκολο...το δύσκολο θα είναι να βγάλω την πλακέτα..

----------


## elelutsu

Όχι..δεν ισχύει η εγγύηση..σνιφ..

----------


## diony

Από όσο φαίνεται στο pdf  ο επιλογέας φούρνου είναι  περιστροφικός μηχανικός διακόπτης και κοστίζει λιγότερο από 40 ευρώ ,υπάρχει πιθανότητανα φταίει αυτός , φυσικά πρέπει να μετρηθεί από κάποιο τεχνικό ,χωρίς νααποκλείεται η πλακέτα φυσικά.
Πολλές φορές όταν χαλάσει ο συγκεκριμένος διακόπτης  έχει σημάδια που φαίνονται και οπτικά, όπως παραμόρφωση του μονωτικού υλικού , ηκάποιο κομμάτι ελατήριο η λαμάκι πεσμένο ακριβώς κάτω από αυτόν

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Να υποθέσω ότι αν έχει χαλάσει ένας μηχανικός διακόπτης (0206 για εστίες ματιών) θα μας πάρει το "Μερκελίστικο σύνδρομο" να αλλάξει και τους 4 διακόπτες που δείχνουν να είναι κομπλέ? (φίλε Diony o κωδικός Ε1644NOGR στην αναζήτηση μου τον βγάζει άκυρο) τι κωδικός E-Nr είναι τελικά?
Αν είναι ο (0202) κάτι γίνεται

----------


## diony

φίλε Πέτρο τελικά μετά το Ε1644N ακολουθεί μηδεν και όχι όμικρον,ξέχασα να το αναφέρω

----------


## elelutsu

Σας ευχαριστώ παιδιά για τον χρόνο σας....
Επειδή δεν πιάνουν πολλΑ τα χέρια μου...μάλλον θα καλέσω τεχνικό για διάγνωση ..:p

----------

